# 64-67 Glove box insert



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I see some of us are converting our glove boxes to radio installs,etc. There is a seller on E-bay who makes beautiful METAL inserts that will house switches, a radio, etc. the insert is shallow so there will be clearance behind it for the radio depth. I contacted him and asked him to make me one with a blank back, "no problem"....item # 180694302533. I have NO connection to this seller what so ever. Just trying to help members here.:cheers Eric


----------

